# Hawaii



## Peevee (Dec 30, 2020)

In the next 2-3 years we want to add a second v, but I don't think there are any breeders in the state any longer.

My next option would be to import a dog from australia or NZ, which is doable but a little more complicated.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

We had a member, Bodhi I think, from Hawaii who was active a few years ago whose dogs came from Australia. Is the continental US out because of rabies?


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Peevee said:


> In the next 2-3 years we want to add a second v, but I don't think there are any breeders in the state any longer.
> 
> My next option would be to import a dog from australia or NZ, which is doable but a little more complicated.


Bohdi had a very entertaining web page called "Bohdi Tales" which chronicalled his life in Hawaii. June » 2009 » Bodhi Tales » Page 3


----------



## Peevee (Dec 30, 2020)

einspänner said:


> We had a member, Bodhi I think, from Hawaii who was active a few years ago whose dogs came from Australia. Is the continental US out because of rabies?


The youngest I could import a dog from the mainland would be about 5 months old by the time I could meet the requirements and would require a lot of legwork from the breeder to get everything done. Someone might be willing but I doubt many are willing to basically raise my dog for me. 

Australia or NZ do not have to comply with those requirements, but I don't see a reasonable way to transport a young puppy on a 10 hour flight. Either in the cabin or in a crate is going to be too hard on the dog.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

it may sound a wild idea but i am sure some breeders would be happy to bring the puppy over to you in return of a free vacation week. the ones i know would not ship a puppy but i know some examples where they even hand delivered the puppy to Europe that way.


----------



## Peevee (Dec 30, 2020)

Gabica said:


> it may sound a wild idea but i am sure some breeders would be happy to bring the puppy over to you in return of a free vacation week. the ones i know would not ship a puppy but i know some examples where they even hand delivered the puppy to Europe that way.


By the time they could bring it here from the mainland it would be a young adult more than a puppy. Getting it here isn't the problem, that's just logistics. The problem is keeping a dog until it's been micrichipped, had all its vaccines, and a rabies titer test and can be imported.

I could fly to aus or NZ and bring a puppy back no problem but bringing a dog that young on a flight that long is the problem. An 8wk old v will fit under the seat but at that age they have to eat, drink, and go several times in 10 hours and I don't know how I can accommodate that.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Olina Vizslas lived in Hawaii, before moving to Florida. You might consider contacting them, to see if they know of any breeders still in Hawaii.


http://olinavizslas.com/


----------



## Peevee (Dec 30, 2020)

I did try that, they didn't reply


----------



## Peevee (Dec 30, 2020)

Dog tax. I think she's probably revving up to pounce on me
View attachment 103033


----------



## Peevee (Dec 30, 2020)

Another of our little idiot
View attachment 103044


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Peevee said:


> Another of our little idiot


Just LOVE the endearing "pet" name!! 🤣😂🤣😂

Those eyes, though!!!🥰


----------



## Peevee (Dec 30, 2020)

derwos said:


> Just LOVE the endearing "pet" name!! 🤣😂🤣😂
> 
> Those eyes, though!!!🥰


Don't let her fool you. She's vicious. She loves to play as rough as I'll let her. Growling, snarling, fake biting me. She thinks she's a killer.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Peevee said:


> The youngest I could import a dog from the mainland would be about 5 months old by the time I could meet the requirements and would require a lot of legwork from the breeder to get everything done. Someone might be willing but I doubt many are willing to basically raise my dog for me.
> 
> Australia or NZ do not have to comply with those requirements, but I don't see a reasonable way to transport a young puppy on a 10 hour flight. Either in the cabin or in a crate is going to be too hard on the dog.


Gotcha. I imported my dog from Hungary in 2013 and remember being worried about the stated requirements, particularly the rabies quarantine, but in practice there was no enforcement. I still kept her away from other dogs voluntarily until she was fully vaccinated. I imagine Hawaii actually would enforce though. 

Her flight was 9 hours from Frankfurt to Newark and she was with one of her sisters who was headed to a separate home. The other owner picked them up from the airport and I didn't see them until the next day. Reportedly they were covered in poop and my dog had some GI upset. He sent me a video of them playing in a park after he'd cleaned them up, maybe an hour after leaving the airport, and they seemed perfectly happy and unfazed. No lasting effects either. I assume they slept the majority of their flight. They were 10.5 weeks at the time.

I understand questioning whether it's even humane to put such a young animal through that and would likely go a different route for a future pup. I know of others who have hired someone to travel with their puppy and my breeder and her partner have also flown over with a few puppies when it has aligned with a planned trip to the States. The logistics certainly are a headache, but it's been done before and with some research I'm sure you can figure it out.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

einspänner said:


> Gotcha. I imported my dog from Hungary in 2013 and remember being worried about the stated requirements, particularly the rabies quarantine, but in practice there was no enforcement. I still kept her away from other dogs voluntarily until she was fully vaccinated. I imagine Hawaii actually would enforce though.
> 
> Her flight was 9 hours from Frankfurt to Newark and she was with one of her sisters who was headed to a separate home. The other owner picked them up from the airport and I didn't see them until the next day. Reportedly they were covered in poop and my dog had some GI upset. He sent me a video of them playing in a park after he'd cleaned them up, maybe an hour after leaving the airport, and they seemed perfectly happy and unfazed. No lasting effects either. I assume they slept the majority of their flight. They were 10.5 weeks at the time.
> 
> I understand questioning whether it's even humane to put such a young animal through that and would likely go a different route for a future pup. I know of others who have hired someone to travel with their puppy and my breeder and her partner have also flown over with a few puppies when it has aligned with a planned trip to the States. The logistics certainly are a headache, but it's been done before and with some research I'm sure you can figure it out.


as far as i know even that rule got changed post 2015 and now you can only bring in rabies vaccinated dogs to the US, so similarly to the original issue here, you would end up with a young adult.


----------



## Peevee (Dec 30, 2020)

Gabica said:


> as far as i know even that rule got changed post 2015 and now you can only bring in rabies vaccinated dogs to the US, so similarly to the original issue here, you would end up with a young adult.


It's still easier from a rabies free country


----------

